# CBP seized my package



## leolion (Jun 24, 2018)

I got a letter from customs saying they seized my package, the letter says to check either one of 2 boxes, one is that I voluntarily give it up and the other is to have a formal seizure by them. Does this mean my name and address are black listed for life? Ordering in the future what best option do I have?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 25, 2018)

leolion said:


> I got a letter from customs saying they seized my package, the letter says to check either one of 2 boxes, one is that I voluntarily give it up and the other is to have a formal seizure by them. Does this mean my name and address are black listed for life? Ordering in the future what best option do I have?



Yes change address before ordering again


----------



## Nwahs (Oct 18, 2018)

Yo bro. Dont order any more overseas!! I got the hook up.. send me message


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 19, 2018)

Man that is a new one 
The whole check a box thing



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## Nwahs (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey send me message.  I can help u out. Great reliable source.   No need for customs bullshit!! But yes your adress is marked.  DO NOT RESPOND TO LETTER . BURN IT.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 20, 2018)

Nwahs said:


> Yo bro. Dont order any more overseas!! I got the hook up.. send me message


read our rules.. and stop phishing for sales via PM. become a verified sponsor like everyone else or move on please.  
Thank you



ps. I deleted your other thread


----------



## blergs. (Oct 20, 2018)

OP, don't respond to letter. you never got the letter nor know what it is about... got it?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 20, 2018)

Nwahs said:


> Hey send me message.  I can help u out. Great reliable source.   No need for customs bullshit!! But yes your adress is marked.  DO NOT RESPOND TO LETTER . BURN IT.


Pay the sponsor fees or gtfo


----------

